# Okuma diezel



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

I have three Okuma Diezel rod/reel combos, what are these worth? I think I payed 75/each last year on sale, but need to get rid of them. Any input would be good. Only used 1 time


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

General rule of thumb-
Bottom of the line stuff used in A-1 shape, 25-30% of retail.
Middle of the line quality used, A-1 condition 30-50% of retail.
good stuff used, A-1 condition 40-60% of retail.
Premium goods usually command a premium price. I have sold used very good condition high end stuff for 80% of retail before, but thats the stuff you NEVER find on sale anyhow.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

did a search heres what i foundhttp://www.j3fishing.com/okumaDiezel.html


----------



## Bob's Outdoors (Sep 8, 2005)

I don't know what the deal is with that website or a bunch like them. you see way low prices, but just go ahead and order, the site does not work. It's like they went out of business but they were paid up on their website for a year or two and just leave it.

Your problem is the Deizel is not a name many people are going to recognise, and therefore trust. Believe me, I got saddled with some Okuma "SD" reels last year, that were priced between the Magda and the Convector, but I could not even get Magda money for them

Here is the MSRP for those combo's from the Okuma website:

*Model*​*Action*
*Length*
*Sections*
*Reel Model*
*Bearings*
*Rod/Reel style*
*Guide Type*
*Line Capacity*
*MSRP*

DZ-S-701-65MH
7' 0"
1 pcs
DZ-65
1 BB
Spinning
Aluminum oxide
440/12 (0.32), 310/15 (0.37), 260/20 (0.42)
$49.99​

DZ-S-802-65MH
8' 0"
2 pcs
DZ-65
1 BB
Spinning
Aluminum oxide
440/12 (0.32), 310/15 (0.37), 260/20 (0.42)
$49.99​

DZ-S-1002-80MH
10' 0"
2 pcs
DZ-80
1 BB
Spinning
Aluminum oxide
430/15 (0.37), 360/20 (0.42), 260/25 (0.48)
$59.99​

DZ-C-601-30LML
6' 0"
1 pcs
DZ-30L
1 BB
Levelwind
Aluminum oxide
510/15 (0.37), 420/20 (0.42), 310/25 (0.48)
$74.99​

DZ-C-661-30LML
6' 6"
1 pcs
DZ-30L
1 BB
Levelwind
Aluminum oxide
510/15 (0.37), 420/20 (0.42), 310/25 (0.48)
$74.99​

DZ-C-601MH-55MH
6' 0"
1 pcs
DZ-55
1 BB
Trolling
Aluminum oxide
680/25 (0.48), 520/30 (0.55), 440/40 (0.60)
$99.99​

DZ-C-701M-30LM
7' 0"
1 pcs
DZ-30L
1 BB
Levelwind
Aluminum oxide
510/15 (0.37), 420/20 (0.42), 310/25 (0.48)
$79.99​

DZ-C-701MH-45CMH
7' 0"
1 pcs
DZ-45C
1 BB
Conventional
Aluminum oxide
580/20 (0.42), 430/25 (0.48), 330/30 (0.55)
$79.99​

DZ-C-862M-30DM
8' 6"
2 pcs
DZ-30D
1 BB
Line Counter
Aluminum oxide
510/15 (0.37), 420/20 (0.42), 310/25 (0.48)
$84.99​


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks, I will have to check the model number and see. I bought three of these last year, and a fourth I think was a convector w/ line counter reel. I no longer have any use for these and would like to replace them. If anyone is willing to make a offer please do so. Like I said, I used them once and they have been hanging on my rod holder in the basement for 4 months. I would like to see someone get some use of these as its not right for them to be in my basement not hooking fish:lol:


----------

